# Ave of Trees Arrived & I am a Happy Girl



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I have not seen any pics of this Oberon cover and thought you might like to see some. 
Mine just came today and I am _very_ happy with it. The color is beautiful
(fern) and I had been saving this skin that has a bit of that color in it's strips and I think they look great together...










I also love how it can stand up on it's own, great for hands free reading when you need it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful and I like the skin combo. I had this one ordered and cancelled it to  see what they offer in 2009. I sure do like it though.  

Linda


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful!  I got the same cover except with velcro.  I'm not planning on skinning Sundog.  At least a little of the reason is I like seeing the Amazon logo.  I love getting boxes with the logo (even if I have to pay for contents).


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Very pretty!  


TheresaM


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Octo...it's beautiful!!! I love the color. *


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

LOVE it!!  More your pictures and your cute case than the Oberon cover.  
You're so impressive!  And I liked your old case and skin too!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Jen, I actually got the blue skin by mistake and they let me keep it and sent me the one I actually ordered. I saved it 
when I knew I was getting this cover. 

I will say, it was pretty easy to remove the old skin and it protected my Kindle very well. I was a little worried the old cover which
has metal brackets to hold the kindle in place might be damaged from them. It looks brand new.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Octochick, great pics!  I love your screensaver.  Thanks for sharing them.

I'm going to merge this one later today with the thread on Oberon Cover is Here!  Hope you don't mind!

Betsy


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Wow, another beautiful cover!  My M-edge arrived yesterday and I'm very happy w/it, but you are all making it very hard to resist ordering from Oberon too   Do you find that the elastic in the upper right corner is too tight, causing the next page button to depress?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I love my M-edge too Ruby but I am waiting to see what Oberon has in 2009. They are so beautiful I may have to order. With the 8 free books I got today I can use that money for an Oberon cover.  

Linda


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I love my M-edge too Ruby but I am waiting to see what Oberon has in 2009. They are so beautiful I may have to order. With the 8 free books I got today I can use that money for an Oberon cover.
> 
> Linda


Sounds like we are in the same boat, Linda! I grabbed 5 free books today and didn't look at it that way......I definitely like your train of thought though, great justification  I may just go ahead and order one, seems like we shouldn't be without.
Ruby


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

How gorgeous. Thank you for the beautiful pictures.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Do you find that the elastic in the upper right corner is too tight, causing the next page button to depress?


Not at all, if anything that bar is harder to press, for some reason. I saw someone note this on another thread and some 
else said they just take that corner off while reading. You still have to press that bar from about the center. I just read some on it
and you get use to it very fast.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful, Octochick! I love your pictures.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Octo...it's beautiful!!! I love the color. *


See, I think the green is a little too "pea-ish". I'd prefer something more in a forest shade. . .but maybe it's just trying to see it on a computer screen. And, of course, everyone has different preferences. . . . . .

Thanks for posting the pictures, though. It sure does help to have pictures in addition to what's on the website.

Ann


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Not at all, if anything that bar is harder to press, for some reason. I saw someone note this on another thread and some
> else said they just take that corner off while reading. You still have to press that bar from about the center. I just read some on it
> and you get use to it very fast.


Thanks! I couldn't decide so I ended up going w/velcro, hope I don't regret it!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Thanks! I couldn't decide so I ended up going w/velcro, hope I don't regret it!


Several beta testers here with velcro & they love them. Leslie, Patricia, Betsy, Verena (Pidgeon) & others. I'm sure they would have told us if there were any cons with the velcro. I bet you will love it. 
Linda


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am sure you will be happy Ruby. I really like the floating look of the K, in the velcro
version. I was a bit torn too, I just did not want to stick anything on mine.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

AARRGGHH!!!! There's my cover I just ordered (except mine is velcro).....ooh, I can't wait!

tick, tock.....

I'm not sold on skins. YET.  snicker. You guys do have a persuasive way.....


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

When you get a pattern like Ave of Trees...is it on both the front and back cover or only on the front?


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

sebat said:


> When you get a pattern like Ave of Trees...is it on both the front and back cover or only on the front?


Design is on the front only.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

It is only on the front, the back is the plain, pebbled green like the border around the design.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tree of Life, in saddle, I think is the only wrap-around design currently.

Betsy


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Tree of Life, in saddle, I think is the only wrap-around design currently.
> 
> Betsy


That's what I thought but thought it was worth asking. 
If When I break down and buy a Oberon, I don't want any surprises.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sebat said:


> That's what I thought but thought it was worth asking.
> If When I break down and buy a Oberon, I don't want any surprises.


For sure, you want to know. They're going to add more designs, and it seems to me that one that has been mentioned is another wrap-around, but I could be making that up.

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Several beta testers here with velcro & they love them. Leslie, Patricia, Betsy, Verena (Pidgeon) & others. I'm sure they would have told us if there were any cons with the velcro. I bet you will love it.
> Linda


*Velcro here too and I love it!! Speaking of Patrizia...has she been around?*


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For sure, you want to know. They're going to add more designs, and it seems to me that one that has been mentioned is another wrap-around, but I could be making that up.
> 
> Betsy


Yes, I read that in the other thread as well. *Rumor* is that it's the purple butterfly. I think it would be really cool with the Genie skin.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

Did I mention that the Avenue of trees is my favorite design?

It reminds me of this:


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Once again, Octochick, you have wowed us with your pictorial artistry!


----------



## Marci (Nov 13, 2008)

Octochick,

Great pictures.  Loved your screen saver, too!  Where did you get that photo?

Thanks, 

Marci


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Velcro here too and I love it!! Speaking of Patrizia...has she been around?*


I spoke with her on the phone the other day. She's fine...busy like the rest of us!

L


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Several beta testers here with velcro & they love them. Leslie, Patricia, Betsy, Verena (Pidgeon) & others. I'm sure they would have told us if there were any cons with the velcro. I bet you will love it.
> Linda


That is one reason why I finally went w/velcro-they all raved about it so happily!



Octochick said:


> I am sure you will be happy Ruby. I really like the floating look of the K, in the velcro
> version. I was a bit torn too, I just did not want to stick anything on mine.


I will be putting the velcro on the skin so that it won't be directly on the Kindle itself.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ruby said:


> I will be putting the velcro on the skin so that it won't be directly on the Kindle itself.


Which is what I did. The skin sticks to the Kindle very securely so I haven't had any problems with the velcro coming off of it, or pulling the skin off the Kindle, or anything.

L


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Marci said:


> Octochick,
> 
> Great pictures. Loved your screen saver, too! Where did you get that photo?
> 
> ...


Thanks Marci! I also frequent a billiards forum (I play pretty seriously) and someone posted it there. I have built up a file of cool images fro screen 
savers and add a few every once in a while. I have about 12 on there now, some photos and some illustrations... You can do google image searches of 
your interest and just click "large" files so you get pics that are big enough.

I just also want to say. I am very happy with the corners. I read for quite a while last night and I really think they did a great job with these.
So which ever anyone chooses, I think they will be happy.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Which is what I did. The skin sticks to the Kindle very securely so I haven't had any problems with the velcro coming off of it, or pulling the skin off the Kindle, or anything.
> 
> L


I am glad to hear this!!


Octochick said:


> I just also want to say. I am very happy with the corners. I read for quite a while last night and I really think they did a great job with these.
> So which ever anyone chooses, I think they will be happy.


I am happy for you that you are loving your corners!
Ruby


----------



## Eilene (Oct 29, 2008)

Ohhh...it is sooo beautiful!!! Enjoy it!!

I just ordered that design in a large journal as a gift for a friend of mine. In fact I ordered 4 all together as gifts for Christmas!! They are on their way.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

I have a tracking number now!!  WOOHOO


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

iamc said:


> I have a tracking number now!! WOOHOO


iamc, when is it supposed to be delivered? Wahoo!

Betsy


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I spoke with her on the phone the other day. She's fine...busy like the rest of us!
> 
> L


*Good to know, thanks Leslie!*


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> iamc, when is it supposed to be delivered? Wahoo!


All I have now is "billing info received", but I'll look again in the morning!!


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

Beats pending, thats my order status.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

Scheduled to arrive on Thursday via UPS tracking. Looks like orders are processing and shipping quickly!  

C


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

iamc said:


> Scheduled to arrive on Thursday via UPS tracking. Looks like orders are processing and shipping quickly!
> 
> C


Great and exciting news iamc. We'll be waiting to hear how beautiful it is.

Linda


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Was your tracking number emailed to you, iamc, or did you have to ask for it?  I am still PENDING!


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

Gail, I was too eager. I called them. She put me on hold briefly, then gave me a tracking number- it was being shipped that day. AFTER that call, I received an email confirmation of the shipment. 

Ordered on the 6th, which was a Saturday, it shipped on the 10th.

Hope yours is on it's way!


----------



## Gail (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks - that's encouraging!  Since I just ordered on the 10th, I'll wait till the first of the week before I call - I don't want to appear DESPERATE!  
Gail


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Beautiful! I got the same cover except with velcro. I'm not planning on skinning Sundog. At least a little of the reason is I like seeing the Amazon logo. I love getting boxes with the logo (even if I have to pay for contents).


That is one of the reasons I am not skinning mine  - and I don't want to have to limit my cover/skin choices to ones that match.


----------



## Miss Molly (Nov 7, 2008)

Octochick said:


> Thanks Jen, I actually got the blue skin by mistake and they let me keep it and sent me the one I actually ordered. I saved it
> when I knew I was getting this cover.
> 
> I will say, it was pretty easy to remove the old skin and it protected my Kindle very well. I was a little worried the old cover which
> has metal brackets to hold the kindle in place might be damaged from them. It looks brand new.


Maybe you can answer a question I've had for a while - when you removed the skin did it leave a sticky residue (from an adhesive) or does the skin stay on by static cling?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Miss Molly said:


> Maybe you can answer a question I've had for a while - when you removed the skin did it leave a sticky residue (from an adhesive) or does the skin stay on by static cling?


It doesn't leave any sticky residue when removed. It's not held on by static cling either.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

The skins come off cleanly, no adhesive residue but are held on securely. DecalGirl picked an excellent adhesive.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

scheduled to arrive today!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

iamc said:


> scheduled to arrive today!


WOO HOO iamc, what an exciting day for you! Keep us posted, we love Kindle Watch.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

12/17/2008  9:53 A.M.  OUT FOR DELIVERY  

tick, tock....


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

iamc said:


> 12/17/2008 9:53 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY
> 
> tick, tock....


Won't be long now....


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

It's here! More beautiful than I imagined. The leather is a luxury to touch and the design on Avenue of Trees is breathtaking! Mine is the velcro version. I was concerned it might be difficult to get it "just right" but it was actually quite simple.

This is so nice...I want to order a journal now as well!!

Pics later, right now I'm going to enjoy a bit of reading with the new cover!  

C


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

iamc said:


> It's here! More beautiful than I imagined. The leather is a luxury to touch and the design on Avenue of Trees is breathtaking! Mine is the velcro version. I was concerned it might be difficult to get it "just right" but it was actually quite simple.
> 
> This is so nice...I want to order a journal now as well!!
> 
> ...


Congrats iamc! I am looking forward to seeing the pics. I had ordered Avenue of Trees and cancelled to see what they have in 2009. I am wondering if the green is a forest green, kelly green, can you describe if it is dark or light green?

Enjoy!


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

It leans more dark than light. Not kelly green, by no means is it a bright color. Not quite as dark as forest. It's more of mossy color. The detail in the trees, trunks, and path is really something to see!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

iamc said:


> It leans more dark than light. Not kelly green, by no means is it a bright color. Not quite as dark as forest. It's more of mossy color. The detail in the trees, trunks, and path is really something to see!


Thanks so much, it sounds absolutely beautiful. I think I will order it after Christmas. I had sentimental reasons for wanting that one. I loss my Dad a few years ago, he loved to read (Louie L'Amour his favorite author), loved the outdoors and his favorite color was green.


----------



## iamc (Dec 4, 2008)

This is DEFINITELY an outdoors-y shade of green!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

iamc said:


> It's here! More beautiful than I imagined. The leather is a luxury to touch and the design on Avenue of Trees is breathtaking! Mine is the velcro version. I was concerned it might be difficult to get it "just right" but it was actually quite simple.
> 
> This is so nice...I want to order a journal now as well!!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your new cover! I'm sure you'll love it for many years!
Ruby


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks so much, it sounds absolutely beautiful. I think I will order it after Christmas. I had sentimental reasons for wanting that one. I loss my Dad a few years ago, he loved to read (Louie L'Amour his favorite author), loved the outdoors and his favorite color was green.


Linda, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your Dad. Getting this cover is a wonderful tribute to him.
Ruby


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruby said:


> Linda, I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your Dad. Getting this cover is a wonderful tribute to him.
> Ruby


I thought so too Ruby, thank you.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Linda, I'm so sorry about your dad.
iamc, congrates! good to hear what that green cover is like. Sounds gorgeous.


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I thought so too Ruby, thank you.


You're welcome, Linda! And I know you will love your cover when receive order it 
Ruby


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

Whoo Hoo...I got my Avenue of Trees a day early...I thought I was going to have to stay at work late tomorrow to get it and they dropped it off today!!! 

It's gorgeous...it reminds me of the LOTR (my favorite movies of all time) it's not a pea green at all, it's a bit of an olive green.  I took a couple pictures but the color does turn out pea green.  

I recently got a new purse and it fits just right inside...now I just need the Kindle...still waiting for March 19 and hoping it gets shipped early!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats DeDe. Enjoy!


----------



## DeDe (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Linda.  I've shown a bunch of people at work at I think I've convinced one to look at the Kindle for her mom


----------



## Lilly (Dec 14, 2008)

DeDe, it's great you have a cover waiting for the Kindle.  The cover it comes with is horrible; it fell out of the cover the 2nd day I had it.  I tried to catch, but it grazed the corner and chip it a little.  Would not have happened if it was in a more secure cover.  You'll see what I mean once you receive it.  Congratulations!


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

DeDe said:


> Whoo Hoo...I got my Avenue of Trees a day early...I thought I was going to have to stay at work late tomorrow to get it and they dropped it off today!!!
> 
> It's gorgeous...it reminds me of the LOTR (my favorite movies of all time) it's not a pea green at all, it's a bit of an olive green. I took a couple pictures but the color does turn out pea green.
> 
> I recently got a new purse and it fits just right inside...now I just need the Kindle...still waiting for March 19 and hoping it gets shipped early!!!


Congratulations, DeDe, what a wonderful surprise to get it a day early! I hope your K arrives early too 
Ruby


----------



## Duncan&#039;s Mom (Nov 29, 2008)

I also received my cover today. The Tree of Life is gorgeous. I was concerned about the color of the cover since I'm not really big on brown, but I loved the wrap-around design. I'm glad I went with the cover because I absolutely love it.  

There are still a few more covers that I'm eyeballing as additional "dresses" for Olivia and I look forward to seeing Oberon's 2009 offerings.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Congrates on receving your new covers. I got my brown Tree of Life today. I was concerned as well, but it's a nice 2 tone brown. It's very rich looking. DeDe, thanks for describing the color on your new cover. I hope you get your Kindle earlier as well. 
Toby


----------



## pattyfris (Nov 13, 2008)

I was glad to run across this topic.  I had just ordered the same combination of skin and oberon and was worried that they wouldn't blend.  Nice to know that they'll suit.  Thanks


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Toby said:


> Congrates on receving your new covers. I got my brown Tree of Life today. I was concerned as well, but it's a nice 2 tone brown. It's very rich looking. DeDe, thanks for describing the color on your new cover. I hope you get your Kindle earlier as well.
> Toby


They shipped my Tree of Life yesterday....hopefully it will be here soon...I live in CA so near them.


----------



## madaise (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, exciting!  This is the cover I just ordered last night.  I also ordered a skin by decalgirl - golden knotwork (I got for both my kindle and my ipod).


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I also ordered Ave of Trees, while waiting for my Kindle. Thank you for posting the pic, its gorgeous!


----------

